# Off-season Steals



## Tin (Jul 1, 2014)

There are some great deals out there. Ebay and Amazon are flooded with brand new goggles, skis, bindings, and outerwear from last year.  

So far I grabbed these of Amazon brand new for $48. Kali Kush so Scotty will like them. Finally want to try the mirror lens. 


And for the woman's November Christmas present I scooped these up with Marker Squires off Ebay. Bottoms are mint as are the top sheets. Paid just under $300 with shipping. 




Still looking for decent helmets and some poles I won't snap (went through 3 decent pairs last year).


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm looking for new ski boots so will keep an eye out. Have been checking the usual suspects (skis.com, evo, L9) every week or so.


----------



## jack97 (Jul 1, 2014)

This is a steal... I'm tempted but its a bit short for my taste. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VOLKL-WALL-...6-/201110029298?pt=Skiing&hash=item2ed31783f2


----------



## Edd (Jul 1, 2014)

I've been scoping Blizzard Brahmas this week. I see a set for $399 new which is the best price I've seen. Very close to pulling the trigger.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jul 1, 2014)

Scored these at the beginning of June, Icelantics on ebay $309 and Volkls at sport thoma $410, Dukes were $250 and $225 for the Jester Pro's........Im done and ready for the upcoming season !!


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 1, 2014)

I stopped by Rodgers in Lincoln on Sunday.  The ski deals were so absurdly good that I had to walk away.   

Mishka, if you see this...  They had sweet skis with demo bindings for less than the price of the bindings alone.  You could probably buy them, sell the skis, and walk away with free bindings.


----------



## Brad J (Jul 1, 2014)

Still looking for decent helmets and some poles I won't snap (went through 3 decent pairs last year).[/QUOTE]

Try finding Panda bamboo poles , my friend had them last year with no issues and he is very hard on equipment , tight woods skiing, have seen some on used sites


----------



## Tin (Jul 1, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Scored these at the beginning of June, Icelantics on ebay $309 and Volkls at sport thoma $410, Dukes were $250 and $225 for the Jester Pro's........Im done and ready for the upcoming season !!



Wow, those Icelantics look great.


----------



## Tin (Jul 1, 2014)

Brad J said:


> Still looking for decent helmets and some poles I won't snap (went through 3 decent pairs last year).



Try finding Panda bamboo poles , my friend had them last year with no issues and he is very hard on equipment , tight woods skiing, have seen some on used sites[/QUOTE]

Thanks, looking for something with a thumb guard sort of design after my awesome surgery this year.


----------



## mishka (Jul 1, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Mishka, if you see this...  They had sweet skis with demo bindings for less than the price of the bindings alone.  You could probably buy them, sell the skis, and walk away with free bindings.


Thanks for the thoughts. I have several pairs of older pivots demos and 2 marker griffons demo enough for my " demo Center" I'm trying to cube will lose those two models of binding so all the saying and Interchangeable

oooo btw I "scored" new pair skis for next season


----------



## Puck it (Jul 2, 2014)

I need to resist.  Ok maybe I need a new pair of new googles. That is it.  Resist.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 2, 2014)

I so would be buying and trying for the first times some ski and boots if I had job. Check out these sale prices over upcoming weekend and hopefully some A zoners score some great stuff.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.evo.com/


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 2, 2014)

Eh, maybe I'm not looking that hard, but I'm not seeing much in the way of interesting stuff or great deals poping up so far this summer.  Did snag a pair of the original vintage green and orange scott WC's a couple weeks ago for pretty cheap though.  And a great deal on a tablesaw from Lowes.

Deals I picked up in the last few years, mostly in season.  Price new, per single item, cheap/free/includes shipping, no tax unless otherwise stated:

Salomon STH16 Steel bindings, 3x - $190 S&C
Head Boneshaker 191cm - $199 L9
Head Inferno 104 191cm - $249 L9
Stoic 1-Z suit - $180 S&C
Marmot Start House Insulated Jacket, 2x - ~$70 moosejaw and evo
Black Diamond Leather/Goretex/Thinsulate gloves various styles, 4x - $35-$40 S&C
Briko Odissey goggles, 8x - ~$20 ebay
Stockli Snake BC 188cm - $199 ebay (skiershop Stowe)
Stockli Stormrider XXXL 188cm - $199 ebay (skiershop Stowe)
Head Monster IM88 186cm '09 - $350 (last new pair I've seen on ebay)
Blizzard Bonafide 187cm - $450 shipped ebay (only new pair seen on discount after first season)
Elan Mantis M777 192cm -$70 ebay (factory seconds)
K2 Silencer 179cm - $180 rei
Full Tilt Konflict '14 - $320 ebay new without box
Misc rossi FKS (old style) - $40 to $60 used ebay
Misc scott worldcup poles - $30 to $50 used ebay
Oakley sunglasses w/iridium lenses 2x - $50 & $75, S&C and Oakley Vault

Deals that I passed on and regretted somewhat:

Salomon STH16 - $149 REI, Spring '13
Rossi Super 7 188 & 193 - $280 Level Nine, Fall of '14
Marmot Start House jacket - $50 S&C, Fall '13

Of course, I've picked up a few things on impulse and overpaid, or ended up not really needing the item.  I have at least a couple pairs of of used skis I've bought but never skied on.  Many of the new items above have not been used either, but they are being held in reserve.


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 2, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> I so would be buying and trying for the first times some ski and boots if I had job. Check out these sale prices over upcoming weekend and hopefully some A zoners score some great stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have the blizzard brahma in 173/180/187 for $425, which is a fantastic all around (hard snow to some soft snow) eastern ski.  Also a full size run of the '14 full tilt first chairs (their top end boot) for $368.


----------



## aveski2000 (Jul 2, 2014)

Dynastar Cham 107 Skis 2013 175 cm       $287.90 including shipping fro EVO
http://www.evo.com/skis/dynastar-ch...253/dynastar-cham-107-skis-2013-166-front.jpg


----------



## aveski2000 (Jul 2, 2014)

Also thinking about this trip. Looks like a real good deal.
http://www.bssc.com/index.cfm/page/...-–-Banff-and-Lake-Louise/cdid/22468/pid/10226


----------



## Abubob (Jul 2, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Abubob (Jul 4, 2014)

Found these on Craigslist: http://burlington.craigslist.org/spo/4509998812.html

But since he's not providing skins and I'd have to sell the tele set-up (I think its 3 pin) I offered him $150 which he turned down. If nobody else here is interested maybe he'll breakdown eventually.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 5, 2014)

> Try finding Panda bamboo poles , my friend had them last year with no issues and he is very hard on equipment , tight woods skiing, have seen some on used sites



They're made by a few guys here in SLC. Afaik they're only local. That said, look online at some SLC shops like Second Tracks Sports.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 5, 2014)

Re: trips instead of gear

That's what I'm thinking. Last year I bought my real pow skis...the Head Hammereds with Head/Tyrolia Mojo 15 bindings in the plastic shipped for $399. So my quiver is complete for now and if I buy anything more my wife will kill me. 

Destinations I'd like to ski:

Big Sky
Jackson
Heavenly
Mammoth
Whistler
Revelstoke
Red Mountain
Sun Valley
Steamboat
Telluride

So I'm thinking experiences over gear. But there are always good deals.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## aveski2000 (Jul 5, 2014)

Link here.  http://www.pandapoles.com/


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 5, 2014)

After the fact, I realized the soul 7's I bought off of Craigslist might have been stolen. 

Does that count?


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 5, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> After the fact, I realized the soul 7's I bought off of Craigslist might have been stolen.
> 
> Does that count?



Have you ever had skis (or anything else) stolen from you?  If so, then you know the answer. 

Theft is a demand-side business.   The only reason stuff gets stolen is because people like to buy it.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 6, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Have you ever had skis (or anything else) stolen from you?  If so, then you know the answer.
> 
> Theft is a demand-side business.   The only reason stuff gets stolen is because people like to buy it.



I do realize stuff gets stolen....

My family has had ski stuff stolen from then multiple times, doesn't mean what I bought was stolen though....just some of the stuff the guy I bought them from said didn't add up and I kind of put all the different pieces together after the fact


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 6, 2014)

Wow we're literally talking about stealing now.... 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Jul 6, 2014)

Well I doubt someone in the NEK would be selling a hot six year old touring setup. Now if it happened to be someone from say Cambridge, MA saying he's moving to the Philipines then I'd be suspicious.


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 6, 2014)

I've worked in the trades, and obviously I've skied for a long time.  Anyone who buys tools or skis (or bikes, etc, etc) under suspect situations is just contributing to the likelihood that their own expensive gear will be stolen. If you are helping to fuel the market by buying do not complain when you end up on the "supply side" of that market.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 7, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I've worked in the trades, and obviously I've skied for a long time. Anyone who buys tools or skis (or bikes, etc, etc) under suspect situations is just contributing to the likelihood that their own expensive gear will be stolen. If you are helping to fuel the market by buying do not complain when you end up on the "supply side" of that market.




I will raise that with a stolen car!


----------



## Puck it (Jul 7, 2014)

OK pulled to cord for these!!!


----------



## Abubob (Jul 10, 2014)

Just put $100 down on a pair of new 172 Dynastar Legends at Rodger's. Price without bindings $300


----------



## Abubob (Jul 13, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Just put $100 down on a pair of new 172 Dynastar Legends at Rodger's. Price without bindings $300



Rewind: I should have done this before I jumped the gun at Rodgers but after mentioning my pending purchase to a friend they later told me to look at eBay. There was a pair of 172 Dynastar Legends for $80 less including shipping available as a "Buy it now". So I called Rodgers and asked if there was anything they could do for me. After to lengthy holds they said the best they could do was refund my deposit.

Thoughts?


----------



## JDMRoma (Jul 13, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Rewind: I should have done this before I jumped the gun at Rodgers but after mentioning my pending purchase to a friend they later told me to look at eBay. There was a pair of 172 Dynastar Legends for $80 less including shipping available as a "Buy it now". So I called Rodgers and asked if there was anything they could do for me. After to lengthy holds they said the best they could do was refund my deposit.
> 
> Thoughts?



If you buy from Rodgers won't they mount bindings for free ? and what would it cost to mount to your ebay ones ? I had called locally and was quoted $40 to $60 depending on where...... just thinking.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jul 13, 2014)

Tough call.  Is this your local shop?  It's too bad they couldn't at least meet you halfway...  Is the other deal from a legit shop somewhere?  If so, they are more eager to unload the skis than Rodgers.  I wouldn't feel too badly about buying elsewhere - from a percentage standpoint, it's a significant difference.   (Caveat: if this were a place that I liked and did a lot of business with, I might buy from them anyway, but I am probably the exception to the rule...!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 13, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Rewind: I should have done this before I jumped the gun at Rodgers but after mentioning my pending purchase to a friend they later told me to look at eBay. There was a pair of 172 Dynastar Legends for $80 less including shipping available as a "Buy it now". So I called Rodgers and asked if there was anything they could do for me. After to lengthy holds they said the best they could do was refund my deposit.
> 
> Thoughts?



So they wouldn't match the price and instead will let you out of the deal?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Jul 13, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> If you buy from Rodgers won't they mount bindings for free ? and what would it cost to mount to your ebay ones ? I had called locally and was quoted $40 to $60 depending on where...... just thinking.



They didn't offer that service probably for two reasons: They're not making any percentage on $300 plus I'll be using the bindings from the shattered B3's.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 13, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Tough call.  Is this your local shop?  It's too bad they couldn't at least meet you halfway...  Is the other deal from a legit shop somewhere?  If so, they are more eager to unload the skis than Rodgers.  I wouldn't feel too badly about buying elsewhere - from a percentage standpoint, it's a significant difference.   (Caveat: if this were a place that I liked and did a lot of business with, I might buy from them anyway, but I am probably the exception to the rule...!)



No, not my local shop. The other skis are coming from an eBay dealer with very good feed back plus they're out of Brattleboro so it's almost local. I don't do a lot of business at Rodgers but they really have a lot of skis there. I was amazed they still had the Legends. Even more amazed to be shown an eBay listing for so much less.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 13, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> So they wouldn't match the price and instead will let you out of the deal?



Didn't even attempt to make a deal of any sort.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jul 14, 2014)

Abubob said:


> No, not my local shop. The other skis are coming from an eBay dealer with very good feed back plus they're out of Brattleboro so it's almost local. I don't do a lot of business at Rodgers but they really have a lot of skis there. I was amazed they still had the Legends. Even more amazed to be shown an eBay listing for so much less.



That makes it easy, then.  eBay it is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubob (Jul 14, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> That makes it easy, then.  eBay it is!



Yes, It was an easy choice but I wasn't comfortable making it. I guess I'm a bit nervous about being viewed as a chiseler is all. I really didn't feel I had a choice knowing there was the same ski for substantially less out there. Most places - or so I thought - would bend over backwards to keep a customer from going elsewhere. But I guess Rodgers has enough money coming from the Masses that ski Loon so they don't need my money or patronage.

I'm waiting for delivery from the eBay seller now. Once I have the skis and see they're in good condition I take a drive back up to Rodgers for my deposit. Then drop off the eBay Sultans at Ski Fanatics for the binding swap and a tune.


----------



## dlague (Jul 14, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Yes, It was an easy choice but I wasn't comfortable making it. I guess I'm a bit nervous about being viewed as a chiseler is all. I really didn't feel I had a choice knowing there was the same ski for substantially less out there. Most places - or so I thought - would bend over backwards to keep a customer from going elsewhere. But I guess Rodgers has enough money coming from the Masses that ski Loon so they don't need my money or patronage.
> 
> I'm waiting for delivery from the eBay seller now. Once I have the skis and see they're in good condition I take a drive back up to Rodgers for my deposit. Then drop off the eBay Sultans at Ski Fanatics for the binding swap and a tune.



I spoke to a couple of local shops and they do not want to compete against the online companies.  I have found good deals online (where I buy all ski gear) and tried to give the local shops a go and got denied - so I don't bother!

Congrats are in order - I guess!  Glad it worked out!


----------



## Brad J (Jul 14, 2014)

Had a simular experience with Rodger's,I was trying to buy some Saloman Sentinals for $400 (an online price) but they would not budge from $480. I think its a very good shop with good service, If you have a warranty issue with an ebay purchase, I am sure you are out of luck. I also take chances with very good deals on ebay, evo ski's .com . but also buy a pair now and then from a ski shop in North Conway to build a relationship with. They alway discount items that I buy, mostly the going online price. (-20 to 30%) and when I have a question or problem they are always there for me.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 14, 2014)

It's a business deal that didn't go ahead. Happens everyday. Get your money back and start thinking about the ski season! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Jul 15, 2014)

Brad J said:


> Had a simular experience with Rodger's,I was trying to buy some Saloman Sentinals for $400 (an online price) but they would not budge from $480. I think its a very good shop with good service, If you have a warranty issue with an ebay purchase, I am sure you are out of luck. I also take chances with very good deals on ebay, evo ski's .com . but also buy a pair now and then from a ski shop in North Conway to build a relationship with. They alway discount items that I buy, mostly the going online price. (-20 to 30%) and when I have a question or problem they are always there for me.



Ski and Snowboard Liquidators in North Conway are like that in terms of working with you on price.  We actually buy our jackets and pants from them, often.


.......


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 15, 2014)

dlague said:


> Ski and Snowboard Liquidators in North Conway are like that in terms of working with you on price.  We actually buy our jackets and pants from them, often.
> 
> 
> .......



Love that store.  Those guys are great.


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 15, 2014)

I have had just the opposite experience with Rogers.  They have been flexible about price and have often steered me towards better deals than what I was looking at.  I assume in the cases described, they probably just couldn't justify taking a loss.  They have also been super about repairs and service.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 15, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I have had just the opposite experience with Rogers.  They have been flexible about price and have often steered me towards better deals than what I was looking at.  I assume in the cases described, they probably just couldn't justify taking a loss.  They have also been super about repairs and service.



Well - they don't know me maybe like they know you. If I were in there a lot - spending money here and there it might be a different for me as well. As it is - I'm just someone off the street. I do not get up to Lincoln very much.


----------



## Edd (Jul 15, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Love that store.  Those guys are great.



Yeah, they carry a crapload of merchandise.  I've bought a number of soft goods but never skis even though I've seen some incredibly tempting deals. 

Once I was about to buy some goggles there and the employee suggested that I take them outside and check them in the sun. I do that and spot a defect in the lens that would drive anyone nuts. We check a couple of others and they had the same issue. Bummer, because I  loved those goggles. I was glad he made that suggestion, though.


----------



## dlague (Jul 15, 2014)

Edd said:


> Yeah, they carry a crapload of merchandise.  I've bought a number of soft goods but never skis even though I've seen some incredibly tempting deals.
> 
> Once I was about to buy some goggles there and the employee suggested that I take them outside and check them in the sun. I do that and spot a defect in the lens that would drive anyone nuts. We check a couple of others and they had the same issue. Bummer, because I  loved those goggles. I was glad he made that suggestion, though.



We have bought poles, goggles, jackets, pants, snowboard boots, helmets bindings but never skis there - however they were willing to match an online price but I did not put the trigger.  Will be back there for there tent sales in a week or so.


.......


----------



## dlague (Jul 15, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/NorthConwaySkiTentSale?_rdr



.......


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 15, 2014)

Bought boots and two sets of bindings there.  Nice guys. They were willing to mount the bindings while I waited. Good deals abound and they know gear.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Jul 17, 2014)

I got the skis (Dynastar 94 Sultans) from Equinox Outfitters (eBay) in perfect condition yesterday.

So I headed up to Rodger's for my deposit. They were very nice about it. A very nice older girl told me they would have swapped my bindings for free ($70 otherwise) had I purchased them there (just as someone here had mentioned). I said that was why I called and if anyone had anyone told me that I certainly wouldn't have gotten them online. Still, they were not rude in anyway. We had a nice conversation and she gave me a check for the refund. End of story.

The skis are at Skifanatics now awaiting binding transplant.


----------



## Edd (Jul 21, 2014)

Bought a new pair of 180 Blizzard Brahmas. $399 on SkiEssentials w/o bindings.


----------



## Tin (Jul 21, 2014)

Edd said:


> Bought a new pair of 180 Blizzard Brahmas. $399 on SkiEssentials w/o bindings.



They're making a great ski these days.


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 21, 2014)

Edd said:


> Bought a new pair of 180 Blizzard Brahmas. $399 on SkiEssentials w/o bindings.



......must......resist.......20% off already low prices..............aaaarrrrgggg.

http://www.skiessentials.com/index.htm


----------



## Edd (Jul 21, 2014)

Tin said:


> They're making a great ski these days.



I test drove these in exceptional conditions at Saddleback last year. I normally would prefer to try a variety of conditions but something felt very right about them. 

Also, I was able to compare them back to back with my Kendos in the same snow, so I feel pretty good about it.


----------



## mishka (Jul 21, 2014)

Edd said:


> I test drove these in exceptional conditions at Saddleback last year. I normally would prefer to try a variety of conditions but something felt very right about them.
> 
> Also, I was able to compare them back to back with my Kendos in the same snow, so I feel pretty good about it.



 they are 88 under food .....kind of narrow. Also have metal in them.


----------



## Edd (Jul 21, 2014)

mishka said:


> they are 88 under food .....kind of narrow. Also have metal in them.



As an eastern daily driver, they are pretty practical, IMO.


----------



## mishka (Jul 21, 2014)

ahhhh   as daily driver should be fine... I did most of last season on  86s    Personally I don't like metal in skis it gives certain feel.... Carbon fiber much better imo


----------



## dlague (Jul 22, 2014)

Well I picked these up last night!  The price was right ($201.90) and if something else comes up that I like better within the next thirty days I can just return then for credit - Evo is good like that.  These skis have gotten good reviews so for the money - worth a try - IMO.  Got them in the 185 length.

dynastar-distorter-2014


----------



## timm (Jul 22, 2014)

Edd said:


> As an eastern daily driver, they are pretty practical, IMO.



Agreed 100%. 

It's all personal preference ultimately but for me there are very few East Coast days where 88 is going to come up feeling too narrow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 22, 2014)

I need to pull the trigger on one of these summertime steals.  I'm still searching for the ultimate eastern tree ski.  I'm thinking healthy rocker, maybe 100 to 110 underfoot, and slightly shorter than my "80% of ski days" skis.  At prices as low as seen in this thread, even if you hate them you could probably resell them in winter at breakeven.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jul 22, 2014)

^178 cm DPS Wailer 105's?  Very few days on these.  I just don't use them.  Hybrid.  Orange ones


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jul 23, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> ^178 cm DPS Wailer 105's?  Very few days on these.  I just don't use them.  Hybrid.  Orange ones



Will he ski as well as you if he buys them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 23, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I need to pull the trigger on one of these summertime steals.  I'm still searching for the ultimate eastern tree ski.  I'm thinking healthy rocker, maybe 100 to 110 underfoot, and slightly shorter than my "80% of ski days" skis.  At prices as low as seen in this thread, even if you hate them you could probably resell them in winter at breakeven.



Not suer if you're looking for a packed snow tree ski, or a powder ski for tree skiing.  He's a screaming deal on a EC powder ski:

http://www.skiessentials.com/browse.cfm/2013-volkl-shiro-skis/4,5967.html

If you're over 6 ft / 200lb, get the 193.  Otherwise the 183.

They also have some really nice deals on '11-12 & '12-'13 blizzard, many of which would be a good tree ski, depending on what you're looking for.

http://www.skiessentials.com/browse.cfm/2012-13-skis/2,356.html?nbb=Blizzard&nbp=0&nba=&nbl=&nbw=


----------



## yeggous (Jul 23, 2014)

timm said:


> Agreed 100%.
> 
> It's all personal preference ultimately but for me there are very few East Coast days where 88 is going to come up feeling too narrow.



I disagree. My E88's handle the boilerplate well but do not like the deep. I ski Wildcat and call out sick when it snows so fatties are a must.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Jul 23, 2014)

timm said:


> Agreed 100%.
> 
> It's all personal preference ultimately but for me there are very few East Coast days where 88 is going to come up feeling too narrow.





yeggous said:


> I disagree. My E88's handle the boilerplate well but do not like the deep. I ski Wildcat and call out sick when it snows so fatties are a must.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Sounds to me like you guys are really on the same page.  Most eastern days, flotation won't be a problem with an 88 waist.


----------



## timm (Jul 23, 2014)

Yep. I do have a fatter ski for pow days but in the east I don't think it's the first or even second ski I most go to.


----------



## dlague (Jul 23, 2014)

My son and I share a pair of Elans that are 105s and chopsticks that are 131s but last year never used them  - my Rossi's with 87 waist did the job!


.......


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 23, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Not suer if you're looking for a packed snow tree ski, or a powder ski for tree skiing.  He's a screaming deal on a EC powder ski:
> 
> http://www.skiessentials.com/browse.cfm/2013-volkl-shiro-skis/4,5967.html



I'll sell you a pair of those exact Shiros WITH Look Pivot 14 bindings (all like new) for that price.  Basically that's $200 worth of binding for free and as you say a "screaming deal" on the skis.


----------



## Tin (Jul 23, 2014)

Just because there is no fresh stuff doesn't mean you can't ski a 105+. I could never figure that out. They're great off the trail, on boilerplate, cord, and you can still bump with them with ease. I got my new 115s just to play with and then ended up being the best cruiser ski I've had. Can cut and charge like a sob.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 24, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> *
> 
> Will he ski as well as you if he buys them?*



No, I'd stink either way!



Highway Star said:


> *
> Not suer if you're looking for a packed snow tree ski, or a powder ski for tree skiing.*



Now you want me to have TWO different pairs of tree specific skis?  Dont tempt me!  



yeggous said:


> *I disagree. My E88's handle the boilerplate well but do not like the deep*.



It's not just a question of underfoot, but total surface area.  In fact, you could float on 65mm slalom skis if you were really, really, really, really light and short.  

IMO, total surface area is scientifically more important than underfoot, but underfoot is the statistic everyone talks about when they speak of float because: 

A) It's easier 
B) As a metric, "Underfoot" generally is good enough for government work, and works in most overall (tip, waist, tail) cases
C) Calculating surface area is hard


----------



## Puck it (Jul 24, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> No, I'd stink either way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://freshiez.net/skiarea.html


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 24, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> No, I'd stink either way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMHO, if you ski at a first tier resort in the east that gets good natural snow and are advanced/expert, you need at least the following:

- Heavier all around ski that is good at groomers, hardpack, high speeds, but is still passable in softer snow and bumps (85-100mm waist midfat with metal, very mid or no rocker)
- Lighter all around ski that is good at soft snow, moguls, packed out trees (85-95mm twintip, no metal, some rocker)
- Powder ski that is very manuverable in the woods, on packed snow or powder  (115-130mm waist, lots of rocker with camber underfoot, no metal)


----------



## dlague (Jul 24, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> IMHO, if you ski at a first tier resort in the east that gets good natural snow and are advanced/expert, you need at least the following:
> 
> - Heavier all around ski that is good at groomers, hardpack, high speeds, but is still passable in softer snow and bumps (85-100mm waist midfat with metal, very mid or no rocker)
> - Lighter all around ski that is good at soft snow, moguls, packed out trees (85-95mm twintip, no metal, some rocker)
> - Powder ski that is very manuverable in the woods, on packed snow or powder  (115-130mm waist, lots of rocker with camber underfoot, no metal)



Well put!  I find that skiing a wider ski > 100mm is ok but when things are bumped up in the woods or on steeper trails, I get tripped up a lot and I find that it changes my stance.  I have a question - on any given day do you travel with all your skis or pick one before you head out?


----------



## jimk (Jul 24, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> IMHO, if you ski at a first tier resort in the east that gets good natural snow and are advanced/expert, you need at least the following:
> 
> - Heavier all around ski that is good at groomers, hardpack, high speeds, but is still passable in softer snow and bumps (85-100mm waist midfat with metal, very mid or no rocker)
> - Lighter all around ski that is good at soft snow, moguls, packed out trees (85-95mm twintip, no metal, some rocker)
> - Powder ski that is very manuverable in the woods, on packed snow or powder  (115-130mm waist, lots of rocker with camber underfoot, no metal)



I generally agree; hard snow ski, regular snow ski, fresh snow ski, but I have trouble seeing much of a distinction between your first and second suggestions.  Is there a place for a ski with a waist under 80mm if you're going to stay on firm groomers?


----------



## dlague (Jul 24, 2014)

jimk said:


> I generally agree; hard snow ski, regular snow ski, fresh snow ski, but I have trouble seeing much of a distinction between your first and second suggestions.  Is there a place for a ski with a waist under 80mm if you're going to stay on firm groomers?



Absolutely - if you do not want to ski powder/crud there really is not much of a need for a wider ski!  In fact 90% of the time in the northeast wider skis are not even needed in the woods!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 24, 2014)

Puck it said:


> http://freshiez.net/skiarea.html



I use this from time to time, and I have an Excel spreadsheet I downloaded that does the same thing.  It's not a perfect science due to variability, but they're usually within 2% of each other.  I think these tools are invaluable for calculating float between ski models.



jimk said:


> *I generally agree; hard snow ski, regular snow ski, fresh snow ski, but I have trouble seeing much of a distinction between your first and second suggestions.*



Me too.  There is a difference, but I dont feel it's enough for me to warrant the $$$ for two pairs of skis. 

 I would have thrown in a 4th category to his list as well, which is early season 100% groomers and/or icy conditions, for which I want something narrow underfoot - these are the only times my old 65mm touch snow.


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 25, 2014)

jimk said:


> I generally agree; hard snow ski, regular snow ski, fresh snow ski, but I have trouble seeing much of a distinction between your first and second suggestions.  Is there a place for a ski with a waist under 80mm if you're going to stay on firm groomers?



Well, to me they are entirely different skis.  The first is going to be a very high performance, precise, possibly race contruction midfat that is very good at carving GS turns (20m-25m radius), cruising at higher speeds on groomed, mixed condition trails, including hard pack, loose granular and ice.  The proper kind of beefy midfat will destroy ice gnar if kept sharp with fairly agressive (true 1 deg) base bevel, with a solid binding.  For all around go do every thing skiing at a big eastern resort, it will be very capable if handling all conditions, good and bad.  It should also be capable of hopping in the trees or bumps in a pinch, so not too excessively beefy.  This would possibly be single pair quiver ski, but on the more beefy side.  It should be sized at your "target average ski length".  So for 6'ish 200lb - 185cm, 5'9" 160lb - 175cm, etc.  My ski in this spot was the Head IM88 186cm for many years, now its the Blizzard Bonafide 187cm (but I also have a few full camber midfats for hard condition groomer skiing).

The second ski is going to be considerably lighter, softer, more forgiving and playful.  This will be used for softer conditions, but not really fresh snow except for high density or windpacked powder.  Spring conditions, fresh snowmaking snow, 3 days after a storm.  It will sacrifice stablity for nimbleness in the trees and bumps.  No metal, probably a twintip, rocker, mounted somewhat rearward.  I had two pairs of 179 K2 Public Enemies for this spot, but now it's more or less a 191cm Head Inferno 104 , which is really more of a soft snow charging ski and too much ski for that spot in the quiver.  Have some older 179 K2 silencers and 188 stockli snake BC to mount up, we'll see how they do in that spot.


----------



## jimk (Jul 25, 2014)

Cool beans.  Someday I need to get into one of those season long ski demo/lease programs and get an education.  I'm only 3 or 4 skis removed from old school skinny skis as my daily drivers


----------



## Tin (Jul 25, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Well, to me they are entirely different skis.  The first is going to be a very high performance, precise, possibly race contruction midfat that is very good at carving GS turns (20m-25m radius), cruising at higher speeds on groomed, mixed condition trails, including hard pack, loose granular and ice.  The proper kind of beefy midfat will destroy ice gnar if kept sharp with fairly agressive (true 1 deg) base bevel, with a solid binding.  For all around go do every thing skiing at a big eastern resort, it will be very capable if handling all conditions, good and bad.  It should also be capable of hopping in the trees or bumps in a pinch, so not too excessively beefy.  This would possibly be single pair quiver ski, but on the more beefy side.  It should be sized at your "target average ski length".  So for 6'ish 200lb - 185cm, 5'9" 160lb - 175cm, etc.  My ski in this spot was the Head IM88 186cm for many years, now its the Blizzard Bonafide 187cm (but I also have a few full camber midfats for hard condition groomer skiing).
> 
> The second ski is going to be considerably lighter, softer, more forgiving and playful.  This will be used for softer conditions, but not really fresh snow except for high density or windpacked powder.  Spring conditions, fresh snowmaking snow, 3 days after a storm.  It will sacrifice stablity for nimbleness in the trees and bumps.  No metal, probably a twintip, rocker, mounted somewhat rearward.  I had two pairs of 179 K2 Public Enemies for this spot, but now it's more or less a 191cm Head Inferno 104 , which is really more of a soft snow charging ski and too much ski for that spot in the quiver.  Have some older 179 K2 silencers and 188 stockli snake BC to mount up, we'll see how they do in that spot.



When you're not challenging people to ski offs you're a pretty good guy around here.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 26, 2014)

Those wailer 105s are sexy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 1, 2014)

$99 ski boots from last year.  Limited selection, but several high end, race and freestyle models.  Also a couple with dynafit insets.

http://www.alpinebaseandedge.com/ski-boots.html


----------



## Gforce (Aug 18, 2014)

Picked up a pair of 2015 189cm Scott Punisher Twin Tips with sweet bindings at a N. Conway "tent sale" this summer, they were marked as demos for $440 and have not a scratch on them. I grabbed them immediately. 

 Pumped up for the winter, can't wait. 

Interesting that a couple of the Gear-Head sales people seemed pissed off they were sold under the radar........


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 18, 2014)

Bought a ski wax iron at a yard sale for $2 today, win!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 19, 2014)

http://www.evo.com/outlet/skis/dynastar-cham-87-2013.aspx#Reviews

is this a good deal and a good ski? 

*Dynastar Cham 87 Skis 2013*

                (3 reviews)  SKU# 58221  Condition: New     




 


                    Orig: $599.95  $299.98
Sale  

 *Free Shipping!*
On Orders Over $50       Shipping Outside the US? Ships in 24 hours 
                                 1.     Select a Size (cm)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Size Chart


----------



## dlague (Aug 19, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> http://www.evo.com/outlet/skis/dynastar-cham-87-2013.aspx#Reviews
> 
> is this a good deal and a good ski?
> 
> ...



Best price I have seen so far on those.  The reviews are all real good and I am not talking about the ski magazine reviews.  The reviews written by people who have bought them.  Those are the 2013 models - the 2014 models are for sale for a few $ cheaper.

http://www.evo.com/skis/dynastar-ch...41248/dynastar-cham-87-blue-skis-2014-166.jpg



Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks 
*dlague* 
                   I am watching does skis and I like the fact that their blue and not yellow.
*dlague* 
http://www.evo.com/shop/labor-day-sale.aspx?triemail=zager77|yahoo.com&spMailingID=46769708&spUserID=MzYyNzgyMjY5MjIS1&spJobID=502441979&spReportId=NTAyNDQxOTc5S0#utm_medium=email&utm_source=promo&utm_campaign=2014.08.19_Labor.Day.1&utm_content=2014.08.19_Labor.Day.1%20%281%29%20remainder


----------



## Abubob (Aug 20, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> http://www.evo.com/outlet/skis/dynastar-cham-87-2013.aspx#Reviews
> 
> is this a good deal and a good ski?
> 
> ...



I demoed the 172s a couple years ago at Jay for tree skiing. They were fine until I tried to back out of dead-end. Then the pin tails dug in and I fell over backward and ... upside down. A month or so later they were all that were available to ski spring semi frozen crud and they were terrible. Bottom line - they're a good powder ski, terrible on  semi frozen crud and you can't ski switch.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 28, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on some new boots. Before everyone jumps all over me for buying boots online w/o trying on realize that if they don't work I'm not going to keep them.
The price was too good to pass up as I figured all I'm out is the cost of the UPS return.

Tecnica Bodacious 130 model yr 2012 from skis.com. Marked all the way down to $249 I nearly jumped on them a couple wks ago. 
My patience paid off as they have a Labor Day sale going on right now and got these shipped to my door for *$199.94
*Couldnt pass it up for what looks like exactly what I was looking for in a boot (stiff, lightweight, big power strap)


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Just pulled the trigger on some new boots. Before everyone jumps all over me for buying boots online w/o trying on realize that if they don't work I'm not going to keep them.
> The price was too good to pass up as I figured all I'm out is the cost of the UPS return.
> 
> Tecnica Bodacious 130 model yr 2012 from skis.com. Marked all the way down to $249 I nearly jumped on them a couple wks ago.
> ...



I buy all of kids, wife's and my boots online!  More power to you!  I know my mondo size!  Most online store have return policies that allow you to swap if not quite right and it is just a few clicks instead of driving all over and getting sticker shock!


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 29, 2014)

dlague said:


> I buy all of kids, wife's and my boots online!  More power to you!  I know my mondo size!  Most online store have return policies that allow you to swap if not quite right and it is just a few clicks instead of driving all over and getting sticker shock!



+1


----------



## Abubob (Aug 29, 2014)

Not the biggest bargain and I know its dangerous to buy a helmet without trying it on but I'm just impetuous I guess.

Of course it'll look different after I plaster it with stickers (I know that's dangerous too). Im such a 12 year old.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 29, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> http://www.evo.com/outlet/skis/dynastar-cham-87-2013.aspx#Reviews
> 
> is this a good deal and a good ski?
> 
> ...



The vibe I get from that whole "cham" line is that they are pretty whippy and soft, ski short too.  No real beef.  Though they seem to be built really well with the wood/metal sandwich/sidewall, and they have a modern rocker and complex sidecut.  Probably ok for a lighter skier, a smaller skier who selects a longer ski, mostly as a soft snow ski, and low advanced level.  Definitely doesn't sound like it has the beef of the dynastar legends, or higher end blizzards, nordicas, elans, heads, stocklis, etc, which can be needed on ice.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 29, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Not the biggest bargain and I know its dangerous to buy a helmet without trying it on but I'm just impetuous I guess.
> 
> Of course it'll look different after I plaster it with stickers (I know that's dangerous too). Im such a 12 year old.



Got one of these for my son but he made me return it. He said he looked like an alien. It did make him look like Gazoo


----------



## Abubob (Aug 29, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Got one of these for my son but he made me return it. He said he looked like an alien. It did make him look like Gazoo


HA ha! I don't think green was available.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 29, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Got one of these for my son but he made me return it. He said he looked like an alien. It did make him look like Gazoo



Though a Gazoo sticker on a helmet would be pretty cool. Or maybe Marvin the Martian.  Hmmm.....



Highway Star said:


> The vibe I get from that whole "cham" line is that they are pretty whippy and soft, ski short too.  No real beef.  Though they seem to be built really well with the wood/metal sandwich/sidewall, and they have a modern rocker and complex sidecut.  Probably ok for a lighter skier, a smaller skier who selects a longer ski, mostly as a soft snow ski, and low advanced level.  Definitely doesn't sound like it has the beef of the dynastar legends, or higher end blizzards, nordicas, elans, heads, stocklis, etc, which can be needed on ice.



I looked in the Cham as part of my search for the ultimate east coast tree ski since it had tip-rocker and flat tails*, two qualities I think are useful in that regard, but lots of reviews claimed they were better at great big turns than quick, turn-turn-turn, maneuvers, and pivots etc... so that scared me away.  People seemed to really like them as all-mountain frontside skis though.





*and it seems to be getting harder and harder to find non twin-tip skis.  Everything is twin-tip this and twin-tip that [/end mini rant]


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 29, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> it seems to be getting harder and harder to find non twin-tip skis.  Everything is twin-tip this and twin-tip that [/end mini rant]



Nah....try finding skis without rocker though, that's a trick.


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 29, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I looked in the Cham as part of my search for the ultimate east coast tree ski since it had tip-rocker and flat tails*, two qualities I think are useful in that regard, but lots of reviews claimed they were better at great big turns than quick, turn-turn-turn, maneuvers, and pivots etc... so that scared me away.  People seemed to really like them as all-mountain frontside skis though.[/end mini rant]



I also strongly considered the Cham 107 for my powder ski, and at one point was sold and just waiting for the wifey to get paid again (teacher).  I got talked out of them, however.  When I was talking to a rep at Ken Jones (Manchester, NH) about the skis that I've been on and enjoyed, he said that the Cham was completely different than all the ones I've mentioned.  It may be a quick turner, but it's not playful, and it's a heavy ski.

I pulled the trigger on Line Sick Day 110 for $419.  They matched the lowest price I could find online, and will mount them for free.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm thinking about going with some Hart F-17 classics for my powder ski.


----------



## dlague (Aug 29, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I'm thinking about going with some Hart F-17 classics for my powder ski.



Good one!  Ya that will work real well!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 29, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I'm thinking about going with some Hart F-17 classics for my powder ski.



Do you ski WC's as your DD's?  I use the classics as my DD, and they are fine in powder.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 29, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Do you ski WC's as your DD's?  I use the classics as my DD, and they are fine in powder.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Yep - WC's are my DD's.  I get so few powder days that it's mostly theoretical at this point.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 2, 2014)

Snagged a pair of used 2013 Rossignol S7 with [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Rossy 120 Axial 2[/FONT] bindings for $230.

It will be my first foray into something as big as 115 underfoot, but at the same length it has ~22% more surface area than my Line Prophet 90s.  

Bought them as a ski for the best powder days, as while I love the LP 90s in 6" fresh, while in deep snow they could have better float.  Dont know how something this wide will handle in the trees given the 115mm, but I guess I'll find out.


----------



## dlague (Sep 3, 2014)

Just picked up Salomon Ripper Skis for my 12 yr old! * $119* - pretty good price IMO!  He wants to ski again!  He switched to snowboarding at 8.  After snowboarding with Cannonball, he now wants to ski!  That just plain f'd him all up!  Just kidding - actually he heard him talk about skiing and snowboarding so he wants to do the same!  I though of doing the same but never followed through!

http://www.skis.com/Salomon-Ripper-Skis-2012/283947P,default,pd.html


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 3, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> http://www.evo.com/outlet/skis/dynastar-cham-87-2013.aspx#Reviews
> 
> is this a good deal and a good ski?
> 
> *Dynastar Cham 87 Skis 2013*



If you fancy a powder ski, check this deal on the 107's out.   From the pics, I doubt they were used more than a few times, and they have Look Pivot 14 bindings on them for ~$270 shipped right now with 1.5 days left.  Even if they go off at $400, it's a steal.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dynastar-Ch...s-/221539342184?pt=Skiing&hash=item3394c61768


----------



## yeggous (Sep 4, 2014)

I picked up 2014 Liberty Sequence 182 cm skis from STP for $212.47 + tax (total $225.75) from STP. I also grabbed Salomon Z12 bindings for $100 including mounting from Proctor Ski Shop. I typically avoid the Z12, but there was a $50 (and 50%) difference to get anything else. Grand total $325.75.

Next on the shopping list: new boots. Ugh.

I'm thinking about paying full price at Stan and Dan's in North Conway because their service is excellent.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 5, 2014)

Steep and Cheap just put up a ton of ski equipment: http://www.steepandcheap.com/gear-cache/pre-season-skiing?cmp_id=EM_SC_PDM1209_M1&mv_pc=r105


----------



## Edd (Sep 5, 2014)

yeggous said:


> I'm thinking about paying full price at Stan and Dan's in North Conway because their service is excellent.



That's what I did for my current boots. No complaints.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 13, 2014)

Playing in a charity golf tournament run by the owner of a ski shop has its advantages when it comes to auction time! I picked up a pair of  2014 still in the plastic wrap 184cm Head E90's yesterday for $100!


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 13, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I'm thinking about going with some Hart F-17 classics for my powder ski.



Well, they appear to be billed as an all mountain mogul ski, so I suppose there are worse options out there.  Looks like they have a bit of a wide tip and having a bit of a rearward mounting point probably helps with the float.  I have some 180cm volkl snowrangers that probably have around the same surface area and are great in powder, but the tails are extremely short.

That said, my newest powder skis are 191cm and 125mm waist, with minimal rocker.  Even mounted -1.5cm from the furthest back line they are plenty nimble in the woods.  It's a big stable platform to land drops on, glide well, have a huge sweet spot while still being a powerful ski.  Head boneshakers, paid $199 new on closeout.


----------



## Edd (Sep 13, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> 191cm and 125mm waist, with minimal rocker......plenty nimble in the woods....



Surprising to me that boards like that would be agile tree skis. You've tried them already?


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 13, 2014)

Edd said:


> Surprising to me that boards like that would be agile tree skis. You've tried them already?



Yes, last year.  I suppose nimble is relative, they are not as nimble as my 185cm chopsticks, but are more nimble than my 183cm rossignol axioms which have lots of metal in them.  I mostly skied them in untracked snow or crud, but can't recall there being any problems with them in tracked trees.  Though I would never take them in trees that were packed to the point of having moguls - fat skis are far easier to handle in powder vs. packed out trees.  

I'm a pretty good sized guy and most of my other skis are high end race construction mid fats, usually the longest length available in the model, 185-190cm. My 187cm bonafides and 186cm im88's are perfectly reasonable in the trees, the 191 inferno's are OK, while my 188cm stockli SS are harder to ski in the woods, and my 201cm stockli asteroids are nearly impossible to ski in the woods (and anywhere else for that matter).  I've also got 210cm and 218cm plated DH race skis - don't even think about going in moguls or trees with those.


----------



## 180 (Sep 13, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I'm thinking about going with some Hart F-17 classics for my powder ski.



I hope you are joking, great or everything except powder


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 14, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HART-F17-WORLD-CUP175cm-/371128781395

Was tempted to pull the trigger, but looking for classics in 180


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 14, 2014)

180 said:


> I hope you are joking, great or everything except powder



I think they are fine in powder.  Not great, but not terrible. I think they suck in crud, and they are very sketchy on ice (although they would probably be better if the edges were ground to 90 degrees).


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## marcski (Sep 15, 2014)

It's the skier, not the skis.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 15, 2014)

marcski said:


> It's the skier, not the skis.


Oh no you didn't!


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 15, 2014)

180 said:


> I hope you are joking, great or everything except powder



I sleep in on powder days and wait for the bumps to form!


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 15, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I think they are fine in powder.  Not great, but not terrible. I think they suck in crud, and they are very sketchy on ice (although they would probably be better if the edges were ground to 90 degrees).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Sounds like a really poor all around ski.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 15, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Sounds like a really poor all around ski.



No.  Just my personal assessment of the skis' weakness.  They are soft and relatively narrow, so, IMO they have their limitations.  They do their intended job well.  

I know you have a pretty extensive collection of skis, so I imagine you would agree that certain skis excel in some areas and fall short in others.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Sep 15, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> so I imagine you would agree that certain SKIERS excel in some areas and fall short in others.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Fixed it for you!!!!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 15, 2014)

Good deal on ski waxes 

http://www.rei.com/item/860402/toko-basic-hot-wax-kit-for-downhill-skis-special-buy


----------



## dlague (Sep 15, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Good deal on ski waxes
> 
> http://www.rei.com/item/860402/toko-basic-hot-wax-kit-for-downhill-skis-special-buy



That is a great deal when you consider the wax alone would be $30 +.  The brush $17 or more and the scraper $5.  All with a nifty case!


.......


----------



## Abubob (Sep 16, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Good deal on ski waxes
> 
> http://www.rei.com/item/860402/toko-basic-hot-wax-kit-for-downhill-skis-special-buy





dlague said:


> That is a great deal when you consider the wax alone would be $30 +.  The brush $17 or more and the scraper $5.  All with a nifty case!



Same kit on Amazon goes for $36.00 :blink:


----------



## yeggous (Sep 16, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Same kit on Amazon goes for $36.00 :blink:



I just ordered 3 of them in order to get free shipping. The extra brushes and scapers will come in handy.


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 9, 2014)

Quicksilver is having a 40% off clearance and sale pricing deal, use code SD40:

http://www.quiksilver.com/sale/

Got their top end gore tex outfit for $265 with tax, retail is over $800.


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 9, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Quicksilver is having a 40% of clearance and sale pricing, use code SD40:
> 
> http://www.quiksilver.com/sale/
> 
> Got their top end gore tex outfit for $265 with tax, retail is over $800.



Available now in Big Bird yellow!


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 9, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Available now in Big Bird yellow!



Yup, mad steezy.


----------



## boofenstien (Oct 10, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Good deal on ski waxes
> 
> http://www.rei.com/item/860402/toko-basic-hot-wax-kit-for-downhill-skis-special-buy



Thanks! Going to start trying to wax my own skis, this was just what I was looking for!


----------



## dlague (Oct 30, 2014)

boofenstien said:


> Thanks! Going to start trying to wax my own skis, this was just what I was looking for!



I get most of my stuff here for my own tuning purposes, they have the brushes, irons, waxes etc.

http://www.artechski.com/swix-tune-up-wax-iron-t75/


----------

